# Connecticut Company Car Open Trolley



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

All, 

I just finished my conversion of a Bachmann single truck open car to Connecticut Company car 69. Mostly paint and new front and back seats. I made custom decals for the lettering, interesting two part dry transfers. The last three things that it needs is; a live trolley pole, Lightrail St. Louis couplers, and a advertising box on the left side of the dashes. 

http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/MM7L4D 

Ted.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a really handsome bash, Ted. Is the final model 1:24 scale? 

Llyn


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, 

It is what ever Bachmann, calls it.  I call it 1/24th. I used 1/24th details. It fits in nicely with my plow. I really need to start building something other than single trucker... 

Ted.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/MM7L4D 
Activating link, came out nice


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. Next on tap is a pair of C&LE round end flats. 

Ted.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ted, 

You mentioned wanting to make some bigger models with two trucks. Have you considered cutting up two or more of the single truck open cars to create a two truck version? I'll bet it would look great. 

Llyn


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Another really nice one Ted , great modeling .


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dennis! Now I just need a place to run them...  

Llyn, 

It takes three single truck cars to build one two-truck open. Two to splice together and one to strip parts from, i.e. extra seats for the front and back porches. I am looking for basketcases now to build a two truck car. I took the two that I had to build this one. 

Ted.


----------

